# Celine belt bag already dated?



## floridagurl

Hello all,

I‘ve been interested in the Celine belt bag for months now and really want to go for it within the next 2 or 3 months.
I am eyeing the micro size in black, so a true neutral.

my only sorrow is that it is already dated since it has been around for some years and probably Hedi Slimane will eliminate it from the collection rather sooner than later.

I know you gotta love the bag no matter what etc. and it is true but i have to admit i‘m afraid of spending so much money on a bag that may be already dated.

what is your opinion? Buy the belt bag or wait for Hedi Slimane to release smth i actually like (i really want a Celine)?
Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

I don't think its dated at all, I think its a stylish, classic shape. And if in a neutral colour then you can't go wrong in my opinion. I have the Micro belt in navy and was lucky enough to get it with silver hardware too. A friend of mine who isn't at all into bags, let alone designer ones commented that it was an extremely smart and stylish bag. I love it and will continue to carry it even if Hedi does discontinue it.  However only you can decide how you really feel. 
Here are some pics to help you decide!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

The belt bag was a "dream bag" of mine, if not THE dream bag. And the only size that I was interested in was the largest one without the shoulder strap. I was saving up for it when it suddenly got discontinued, I could not buy it right away so I had to have "ice in my stomach" (as we say in Sweden, haha) and once I was financially ready to make the splurge I searched high and low for it and finally found, maybe the last one(?), in a Celine store in another country from where I had it shipped to me. I knew going into it that the bag was already discontinued, and I suspected that the smaller versions would get discontinued quite soon too, with Slimane at the helm, leading to the design ending up not being a "hot cake" in any form or size. But I actually felt surprisingly satisfied knowing that it, since it (my size) had been discontinued, from now on will be a quite special piece that not everybody will carry around. 

What I am trying to say is, buy the bag if it feels like "you", and you think that you would love and use it even if it got discontinued. Don't if you suspect that you only love it because it is "semi-in" and a Celine design. I mean, it's totally fine to buy trendy pieces that you know you will only love and use here and now, but if that is who you are then I would suggest that you wait for something new to be released that you will "be able" to love for a longer amount of time.


----------



## lyxxx035

Buy the Belt Bag! I have the Mini in Navy and love it. The Belt is Celine’s second best selling bag after the Luggage so it should be around for a little bit despite Hedi at the helm. They are continuing to release new colors in the Nano and Micro sizes but not the Mini. I would purchase it because it’s a beautiful bag, note they did just have a $100 price increase on the Micro ($50 on the Nano and Mini).


----------



## JoRW

I think it’s more of a classic now rather than a trendy bag so even if it did get discontinued, it kind of just makes it more special!! ❤️
I have the Micro in light beige and would buy another in Khaki if I could


----------



## ctimec

Not dated and won’t be in terms of shape. Many classic bags have this shape with similar flap. Look at how that LV multi Pochette is trending. This is not that kind of bag in terms of a look that will date. It’s not an “it” bag per se. I just picked up a micro in light taupe and now I want a nano in another color.


----------



## CharlotteE

I was just coming here to see if anyone could relate to my sad “I wish I liked some of the new Celine designs” feelings, haha. I don’t think the belt is dated at all or will be any time soon. It’s such a beautiful shape and looks good worn casually or more dressed up. I have the micro size in cloud and love it so much! I say go for it!


----------



## eunaddict

I actually took the plunge into Celine when I heard Phoebe was leaving, never felt grown up enough to use her designs but had a moment of panic and bought both a Luggage and a Belt bag within 3 months.

I say get it, they're beautifully constructed and super functional and they weren't as popular as the Luggage was so they also won't have as severe a decline into the "dated category" as the Luggage bags.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

lyxxx035 said:


> Buy the Belt Bag! I have the Mini in Navy and love it. The Belt is Celine’s second best selling bag after the Luggage so it should be around for a little bit despite Hedi at the helm. They are continuing to release new colors in the Nano and Micro sizes but not the Mini. I would purchase it because it’s a beautiful bag, note they did just have a $100 price increase on the Micro ($50 on the Nano and Mini).



Is there any way to see how the current designs sell? Both the remaining ones from Phoebe's collections and the newer ones by Slimane. I am just curious about how it goes for Slimane. At least here in TPF Phoebe's designs seems to still be the ones that most talk about and buy.


----------



## lyxxx035

Thenewestgirl said:


> Is there any way to see how the current designs sell? Both the remaining ones from Phoebe's collections and the newer ones by Slimane. I am just curious about how it goes for Slimane. At least here in TPF Phoebe's designs seems to still be the ones that most talk about and buy.


That would definitely be interesting! All I know is what I heard from an SA... Luggage is still their best selling despite Hedi at the helm, then Belt Bag then Classic. But supposedly the 16 is doing well too?


----------



## Rockstud

Still love the belt bag for sure! I'm tempted to get the mini in light khaki, not that I need another belt bag!


----------



## Miss World

floridagurl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I‘ve been interested in the Celine belt bag for months now and really want to go for it within the next 2 or 3 months.
> I am eyeing the micro size in black, so a true neutral.
> 
> my only sorrow is that it is already dated since it has been around for some years and probably Hedi Slimane will eliminate it from the collection rather sooner than later.
> 
> I know you gotta love the bag no matter what etc. and it is true but i have to admit i‘m afraid of spending so much money on a bag that may be already dated.
> 
> what is your opinion? Buy the belt bag or wait for Hedi Slimane to release smth i actually like (i really want a Celine)?
> Thanks a lot!!!!


I think it is very classic. It is still being produced by Celine in new colours and materials so I think it has become apart of the permanent collection. Only buy it if you absolutely love it.


----------



## floridagurl

Thank you so much for your answers! I will buy the belt bag )


----------



## earthygirl

I know I‘m a bit late to the party, but I’m wondering if you bought it. If you did, what color and size and what do you think of the bag so far?

I own a nano belt and am considering buying another nano Belt or the new pico size.  I haven’t been able to try the pics size on yet and I’m not sure if it’s in the U.S. boutiques yet, but when I saw it online my heart started beating faster.


----------



## littleblackbag

earthygirl said:


> I know I‘m a bit late to the party, but I’m wondering if you bought it. If you did, what color and size and what do you think of the bag so far?
> 
> I own a nano belt and am considering buying another nano Belt or the new pico size.  I haven’t been able to try the pics size on yet and I’m not sure if it’s in the U.S. boutiques yet, but when I saw it online my heart started beating faster.


Mine too, loving the Pico size even though I haven't seen it in the flesh! I do have a fetish for mini/tiny bags...


----------



## earthygirl

Me too! Same fetish!  The upside is the smaller bags likely won’t  give you shoulder and back problems in the long term!


----------



## Rubyceline23

Hello everyone,

My name is Ruby and this is actually my very first post since joining the forum. Of course, I’ve checked out your forum many many times before to get some great information and knowing how much knowledge and experience all you ladies have with the celine belt bag, I thought I should reach out to you for help with something I’ve been struggling with. 

I’ve have been eyeing and loving the Celine Belt Bag Mini in red for ages. I know Celine no longer make mini in red, but I’m looking and searching different sites like FASHIONPHILE, The Real Real, Tradesy, etc…to find one. The problem Im struggling with is the shade of red that some of these belt mini bags come in. Depending the year of these items, some look more like an orange red (this usually come with the gold hardware) and some look like a pure true deep red (which is what I’m trying to find) and they come with the silver hardware. Some of these sellers say that the name of the color is just “red” from 2018 or some other year. I don’t even know when Celine stopped making the belt bag Mini. 

Now, I’m very, very particular with the shade of red. I’m obsessed to find the red shade that Ive always had in mind but I have no idea from looking at these online pictures, whether they are true pure red or coquelicot or other names they’ve had. And I don’t even know what season these different red shades are from.

So to make a long story short, if anyone who has any red belt bags in previous seasons, doesn’t matter which size, I would greatly appreciate it if you can tell me what shade of some reds are and the name of it and possibly the season to be helpful. I’m asking for something like for example, if 2017 red is called something like Coquelicot and it comes with a gold hardware, where as a certain year the color was called something else like just “red” and it comes with a silver  hardware.

Your thoughtful advise would help me immensely. I can upload some of the pictures of these bags if you need a reference.

I apologize for a long message. Thanks for listening and I hope to hear back from any of you son.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## coniglietta

I just ordered a nano in light taupe. I have loved the design of the belt bag since it first came out. Now I can finally afford it. I originally wanted vintage pink, but I think I will eventually add it in the pico size later. And another nano later....


----------



## Kekebabe

Hi ladies,

A question - I want a bag that will be able to put in my 13' laptop. Which size of the belt bag should I go for?

Thanks!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Kekebabe said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A question - I want a bag that will be able to put in my 13' laptop. Which size of the belt bag should I go for?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the largest one without the shoulderstrap, my 13’ MacBook fits, but it is a very uncomfortable shape to carry it in. It also feels like the uneven  weight could damage the bag if done regularly. So I have only done it once and always opt for other bags when I have to bring my laptop. Sorry, not what you want to hear but I would pick another bag if I was looking for something to carry my laptop in.


----------



## fsadeli

Does anyone know if they regularly releasing new colours every season? Wanting to get a belt bag but wanting to see more colour options


----------



## earthygirl

fsadeli said:


> Does anyone know if they regularly releasing new colours every season? Wanting to get a belt bag but wanting to see more colour options


They usually do release a few new colors every season.  I generally love their colors. They get the bright colors just right and the muted colors are almost like neutrals.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

earthygirl said:


> They usually do release a few new colors every season.  I generally love their colors. They get the bright colors just right and the muted colors are almost like neutrals.




Has Slimane ever reused any old seasonal Philo-colors? There was one that I was totally smitten it, but never got to buy anything in it before it was sold out/discontinued.  I am still trying to remember to check the website once in a while to see if it has come back.. so sad.. haha.


----------



## earthygirl

Thenewestgirl said:


> Has Slimane ever reused any old seasonal Philo-colors? There was one that I was totally smitten it, but never got to buy anything in it before it was sold out/discontinued.  I am still trying to remember to check the website once in a while to see if it has come back.. so sad.. haha.


Yes...Ithink they do.   a few years ago a sales associate mentioned that they brought back a particular shade of yellow, sunflower or corn flower, I can’t quite remember the official name


----------



## Thenewestgirl

earthygirl said:


> Yes...Ithink they do.   a few years ago a sales associate mentioned that they brought back a particular shade of yellow, sunflower or corn flower, I can’t quite remember the official name



Ooh, thanks, you are giving me hope!


----------



## helloivy20

I’m a little late too and I’ve been thinking about this bag. It’s pretty much a classic right?


----------



## caitli88

I would say yes! I love my belt bag. I had been searching and searching for the perfect micro in red with silver hardware for about a year. I lucked out with a seller on Tradesy who was selling her unused 2018 bag (like still with the original plastic coverings/stuffing, tags attached literally unused) for $1000 under retail. I updated it with a chain strap and I use it ALL the time. I've had it for maybe 2 months and my other bags haven't seen the light of day.


----------



## rdgldy

It’s a wonderful bag and I think it’s unique shape does not make it dated.  It’s classic and simple.


----------



## BlueCherry

Designers are churning out new styles all the time. Most will become dated at some point but it’s subjective. Still love and use my nano belt and all my old Céline bags, in my eyes their beauty hasn’t diminished because something new came along. It’s a fantastic bag in all sizes.


----------



## earthygirl

I love my nano belt bag and though it has become more popular, it’s never been an “it“ bag....So I don’t think it will ever be ”out” of style either. Like others here, I love the unique shape and simple clean lines. It looks elegant and chic in all of the sizes offered. It is a classic bag in my eyes.i will be wearing mine into old age!


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

helloivy20 said:


> I’m a little late too and I’ve been thinking about this bag. It’s pretty much a classic right?


In my opinion it is! The Belt Bag is the one that started my love for luxury handbags back in the day. I have the "mini" and one size smaller in dark grey and off white. Both bags fit a lot for their size. I still really love them and use them a lot. It is such a classic shape with a twist (the knots and the "whiskers"). If I could keep only 3 bags in my collection the belt bag would be one of them.


----------

